# 93 f350 5 speed tranny



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i have a p3 f350 with a 460 and ZF 5 speed tranny that is becoming a pain to shift as it wants to grind gears sometimes and other times it wont.
It sometime also is hard to get into/out of gear.

I have a new clutch, flywheel, pressure plate and slave cylinder late last year.

If i put the truck in 4 low it makes it alot easier to shift for some reason.
i have drained the fluid and coulnt find any filings or anything in the old fluid.
Could the shift forks be bad?


----------



## EIAsphaltMaint (Jan 30, 2011)

It could be the shift forks bent maybe?? Can you adjust the clutch?


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i cant find anywhre to adjust the clutch as i have looked before too.


----------



## Brad Ent (Nov 26, 2008)

We had a similar problem with our F-250, and found out the bell housing was cracked at pivot pin. Check the firewall for cracks and excessive movement while engaging the clutch.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Clutches are for 1st gear and wussies after that! 
How many miles? Could the synchros be going out?
Get under it and watch everything move as someone else pushes the pedal. No flex in firewall, slave cylinder piston has adequate travel, no movement where there shouldn't be any.
Chad


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Its not uncommon for the syncro's to go bad...

It might just be time to have it refreshed. Being a standard, ZF5, it wont cost much.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i've look around the firewall and bellhousing are and couldnt find any cracks anywhere.

Also, i forgot to note that is is a hydraulic setup on the firewall.

i noticed to day it would shift fine for awhile and others it wouldnt.

the gear that is the hardest to go into is reverse and second after that. but in low range on the transfercase it goes into reverse alot eaiser for some reason.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Check all of your bushings in the pedal linkage. If you are not getting enough throw it will be hard to put in gear.

like others said, the syncros go all the time in the zf


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Reverse has no synchro so I would continue to check the linkages, pivots, master/slave cylinders. Does it have the 'not so' automatic adjuster in the pushrod?
Chad


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes. Check to bushings at the top of the clutch/brake pedal. Also they crack/flex at the fire wall where the clutch master cylinder mounts. ZF's can have issues with reverse but it usually pops out of gear.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Check the throw out bearing. My '91would pop out of reverse and had to have a new gear cluster put in and throw out bearing. Sloved the problem,plowed for several more seasons before getting rid of the truck.


----------

